# Small Lathe Choice - Advice Please..



## rjb (3 Jun 2008)

Hi,

I haven't used a lathe since leaving school 25 years ago ..I enjoyed it then and I really fancy having another go so I'm planning to buy a machine. I want a small machine because space is limited and I only want to turn small items / miniatures. The machines I've been considering are as follows:

Axminster M330
Perform CCSL
SIP 01492 Mini
Fox F46-252 Mini (same as above I think)

Axminster CSC500C Woodturning Chuck set

I was initially keen on the Axminster and Perform machines, largely because I have read several favourable comments about them here on the forum, but I haven't been able to find any comments about the Fox and Sip machines. The Fox and Sip machines cost about a third less than the M330 and have variable speed control which is quite appealing. On the downside I think they are slightly smaller, but that in itself isn't a problem for me.

I was wondering if anyone could give opinions on these machines or any others I should consider. Any advice on machines, chucks, tools and getting started will be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Richard.


----------



## beejay (3 Jun 2008)

Hi Richard, 

Changing speeds on a mini lathes can be a real pain and you'll probably end up leaving it on the highest speed which may not be good for sanding/finishing. 
Variable speed is so much more user friendly but Im not sure I would opt for any of the models you've listed. I looked at them myself and decided against them , fortunately, I was able to borrow a carbatech mini recently which is rather nice  
Record are just about to launch a new variable speed mini/midi which looks on paper to be pretty substantial and is one that I would check out if I was still in the market. 
regards, beejay


----------



## Anonymous (3 Jun 2008)

Morning *Richard*

I use an M330 for demonstrations and occasionally at home where most work is done on a Nova DVR. 
The M330 is set to the highest speed and I've never had the need for slower speeds... with miniatures, fast is good :wink: 
Sanding at that speed isn't a problem either because with miniatures a light delicate touch is required (as you probably know). I've turned small vessels up to 100mm dia, again, no problems sanding with a light touch  

Chucks:
I use any one of three chucks, SuperNova, Record RP4000 and a Dakota (dead ringer for the RP4000 but at half the price when Rutlands have an offer on).

The chuck is of lesser importance than the jaws; I use the long nose Supernova jaws, the Record equivalent and a set of Sorby's nylon(?) jaws.
The latter has been shaped similar to the Record long nose. Note none of these jaws are the pin jaws, I've tried them and found them a little insubstantial for my needs.

Tools:
I've made most of mine from silver steel apart from an Ashley Iles mini skew and a small spindle gouge (around 5mm from memory). I'd advise against buying a set of mini tools as the potential problem is that you'll not need all of them... much better to make your own as you need them!
One of my favourites is an old artist's palette knife cut down to a mini parting tool, another is a mini skew (circa 1mm) shaped like a standard parting tool... the mini lace bobbins in my gallery were made using only this tool :wink:


----------



## TEP (3 Jun 2008)

Mornin' *Richard*.

If you can fit with this size of Lathe you won't go very wrong with this as a beginner machine.

I have the similar machine to Graham, the M600 just mine has a longer bed, and I can vouch for the stability of these machines. Also to the sanding using variable speed, if you have got it it is great. BUT you don't need it, IMO it is a un-needed expense when starting up. Although the machine I mention above has a mechanical speed change which a lot of members here think quite highly of. 

Unless you have a load of crinklies in your pocket to get rid of, of course. :lol: 

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## rjb (4 Jun 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for all the replies which I've found very helpful although I must admit I'm still no closer to making a decision. I was hoping for some feedback on the Fox and Sip mini lathes - I haven't been able to find anything about them on the forum so I imagine they can't be very popular. The M330 seems like a safe bet as I've read a lot of good comments about it, but I just noticed another machine on the Axminster website with variable speed..

Axminster AWVSL - http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axminster-AWVSL-Woodturning-Lathe-781208.htm

I think this is a new model - it looks similar to the M330, but I'm not sure how they compare. I'd appreciate any opinions about this.

Thanks again,

Richard.


----------



## TEP (4 Jun 2008)

Mornin' *Richard*. 

I agree it looks like a clone of the M330. New paint job :lol:. Axminster marketed a plug in speed control for the original M330 and M600, it failed dismally.

I don't like DC speed control, because if you lower the speed you also lower the torque. Consequently if you put a piece of timber on that is just at the maximum capacity of the lathe and lower the speed you won't be able to cut without stopping the motor. There is just no power at all at the lower speeds on a DC motor.

Don't want to bring on doom and gloom, but many people have become disappointed after buying this type of speed control. As with all things in this world you only get what you pay for, and speed control needs to be a 3 phase motor with a inverter, IMO.


----------



## SVB (4 Jun 2008)

If it is small, top quality and variable speed you need then I can thoroughly recommend the little Vicmarc - However, other end of the price bracket than the Perform etc.

http://www.philironswoodturning.co.uk/vl100evs.htm


----------



## jaymar (4 Jun 2008)

I used a Fox at a club and it was useless. The motor overheated and the handles all broke. The club changed the fox ones for scheppac I believe.


----------



## rjb (5 Jun 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for that ...I think my choice is becoming clearer now. I should have learned by now that you get what you pay for as this seems to be particularly true for tools.

I think with my budget my best option is going to be the Axminster M330 or Perform CCSL. Having read many recommendations I'm thinking of going for a SuperNova2 chuck, but I noticed the Nova G3 http://www.poolewood.co.uk/acatalog/Deluxe_G3_Chuck.html and wondered if that might be better suited as it's designed for smaller lathes and is slightly cheaper. What do you think?

Thanks,

Richard.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Jun 2008)

The Dakota
http://www.rutlands.co.uk/cgi-bin/psProdDet.cgi/XT700
is only around £9 more (much less if they decide to put it on offer again).

Compare the two in terms of what you're getting for your money then make *your* choice.

I had an unhappy experience buying a chuck from Poolewood which was only resolved when I complained to the local Trading Standards officers. I cannot therefore, in all conscience, recommend them. 
I understand that others have made purchases from them without any problem.


----------



## TEP (5 Jun 2008)

Hi *Richard*. I seem to be coming up with all the gloomy tidings on this post.  Just been on the Axminster site, and the '*Perform CCSL*' is no longer available. Of course there may be some in other retailers, but Axminster was always the one who had all the spares for these machines.

I know they are a bit more expensive, but I can highly recommend the M330 or the M600. Been using my M600 since Axminster first brought them in which must be at least 5 years ago, maybe more, and it has never lost a beat.


----------



## jpt (5 Jun 2008)

HI

I was talking to Axminster tech support this morning as I needed to order some new bearings for my CCSL, well it is 4 years old and has had a lot of use with some lumps of wood which were a bit out of ballance.   

The person I was speaking to confirmed that the CCSL is no longer available but they will continue to support it as far as spares are concerened. He then went on to say the reason it is discontinued is that Axminster is now selling its own version which is the AWSL he said it is identical except for the coulour, the lower speed which is 760 on the AWSL instead of 500 and the motor on the AWSL is 5w more powerful :roll: than the CCSL. So all parts of the new one will fit the CCSL.

So instead of selling the *C*heap *C*hinese *S*mall *L*athe they now sell the *A*xminster *W*oodturning *S*mall *L*athe (made in China).  

The basic model is still the same package as the CCSL which includes the extension bed, or you can have the AWVSL, as mentioned by *rjb* which has the addition of variable speed but does not come with the extension bed. If you want the extension bed it is an extra.

John


----------

